# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Android >  3 lý do khiến bạn không thể bỏ qua Samsung Galaxy S4

## thuyduong

Samsung Galaxy S4 là chiếc smartphone được trang công nghệ nổi tiếng thế giới Cnet gọi là chiếcđiện thoại “làm được mọi việc” và trở thành chiếc điện thoại Android bán chạy nhất lịch sử khi bán được 10 triệu thiết bị trong vòng 1 tháng. Hãy cùng điểm qua 3 lý do khiến Galaxy S4 là chiếc điện thoại mà bạn không thể bỏ qua.
​​​*1. Chiếc điện thoại đa năng nhất với vô số tính năng thông minh**
Galaxy S4 tích hợp nhiều tính năng đáp ứng mọi nhu cầu của người dùng, từ làm việc, giải trí, chia sẻ đến rèn luyện cơ thể. Màn hình Smart-Screen tự động điều chỉnh độ sáng, hướng màn hình, tạm ngừng phát video và tự động cuộn thả trang web tương vứng với chuyển động mắt của bạn. Chế độ camera lên đến 11 chế độ chụp ảnh sáng tạo, cho phép bạn tạo được những bức ảnh kèm cả âm thanh và lưu giữ những kỉ niệm thật sống động hơn bao giờ hết. Bên cạnh đó, bạn còn có thể dùng Galaxy S4 làm remote điều khiển TV với tính năng IR Blaster hoặc tính năng S-Health hỗ trợ theo dõi tình trạng sức khỏe của bản thân. Chính vì vậy, không có gì ngạc nhiên khi logan mà Samsung sử dụng cho Galaxy S4 là Life Companion - Bạn đồng hành của cuộc sống.
​​​Camera với 11 chế độ chụp ảnh cho bạn thoải mái sáng tạo và lưu giữ các kỉ niệm​​​2. Mạnh mẽ với lõi tứ và các cải tiến vượt trội
Galaxy S4 trang bị bộ xử lý lõi tứ mạnh mẽ với GPU PowerVR SGX 544MP3, màn hình HD 5”, camera 13MP sắc nét và sự tiện ích của Android 4.2 Jelly Bean mới nhất. Galaxy S4 đáp ứng mọi nhu cầu xem film, nghe nhạc, chơi game của những người dùng muốn sử dụng tối đa sức mạnh của chiếc điện thoại này. Galaxy S4 còn có dung lượng pin đến 2600 mAh và camera phụ lên đến 13MP.
​​​S4 với sự mạnh mẽ của bộ xử lý và các tiện ích đi kèm giúp bạn giải quyết đa nhiệm dễ dàng​​​3. Thiết kế mỏng nhẹ và cao cấp hơn S3
Vẫn mang thiết kế tương tự S III nhưng Galaxy S4 có các góc bo tròn chắc tay và mỏng hơn SIII chỉ còn 7.9mm, nặng 130g. Phần lưng sử dụng sợi carbon siêu nhẹ với họa tiết ca rô tạo điểm nhấn. Bao quanh màn hình kính cường lực Corning Gorilla Glass 3 là đường viền kim loại sáng bóng và sang trọng.
Với giá bán Galaxy S4 hiện tại cùng những tính năng thông minh đặc biệt thì Galaxy S4 là chiếc điện thoại bạn nên sở hữu. Nhất là nếu bạn đang tìm kiếm một chiếc điện thoại có thể trở thành trợ thủ giúp bạn hoàn thành mọi công việc trong cuộc sống một cách đơn giản và nhanh chóng.

​​​(Lazada.vn)
*

----------


## thaymatkinhiphone6s

*Trả lời: 3 lý do khiến bạn không thể bỏ qua Samsung Galaxy S4*

có tèn là xúc luôn ! :beer_smile:

----------

